# Mammoth is going off



## jfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

We were up in Mammoth sept. 16-18. The new work they have done is just outstanding. The Recoil to Twilight Zone run is the best. I lost count of how many times I hit it. We had the GoPro running. Enjoy.

If you want to watch in HD you need to click on the link.
Recoil and Twilight on Vimeo






Mammoth September 2011 on Vimeo


----------



## kingofthemountain82 (Aug 15, 2007)

If this was facebook I would like this post. haha. YES! Mammoth has stepped up their game big time. I've been going there every summer for the past 6 years and this year was BY FAR the sickest. So awesome, with all the improvements they've made. Check out some of my videos.
http://forums.mtbr.com/downhill-fre...elocity-twilight-zone-videos-also-739886.html


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

That looks like a blast. Thanks for posting that jfish.

With Mammoth and Northstar as close as they are (6-7 hours) I should really get over there.


----------



## mechantbruce (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the information, I have just started DHing, and have spent the last 3 weekends at Downieville and Northstar. I had heard that Mammoth was not worth the extra effort to get there, but it looks like I may need to re-evaluate that sentiment.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

mechantbruce said:


> Thanks for the information, I had heard that Mammoth was not worth the extra effort to get there,


So far from the truth. Just an additional 3 hours to get some more world class, one of a kind riding? Its a no brainer.


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

Mammoth is great. Northstar is great. They're very different, but both well worth the visit.


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

kingofthemountain82 said:


> If this was facebook I would like this post. haha.


You can, look above the post.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

Thats a lot of pavers


----------



## iliketoride (Dec 18, 2007)

im so mad that they are closing this weekend


----------



## jfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

*More videos*

If you liked those videos you may enjoy these as well. These were shot a month earlier. There was still some snow on the trails then.

Mammoth August 2011 Part 1 on Vimeo






Mammoth in August Part 2 on Vimeo


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I have actually avoided Mammoth for the last 3 years...can't believe what they done...on the calendar forsure next year


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks fun, sure has a lot of tables :thumbsup:


----------



## nolson450 (Mar 6, 2007)

awesome video, thanks for posting. I will have to make it there next summer for sure....


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I have actually avoided Mammoth for the last 3 years...can't believe what they done...on the calendar forsure next year


I stii owe you a lift ticket:thumbsup:


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hmm, maybe I should come out to school a few days early next year and hit up Mammoth for a few days...


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

Cool videos and nice riding.

I went to Mammoth for the first time last weekend and I have to say honestly I like N* more. N* is more efficient with the bikes on the lifts and I thought they handled the bikes more carefully. Maybe this is different when they have more than one lift open, but I was not impressed with the employees. The people at N* have almost always been friendly and helpful unlike my experience at Mammoth. Also,Twilight had way to many pavers, but the curved wall ride is pretty freaking cool. To be fair Mammoth has some really cool trails, I just think N* is a tad bit better.


----------



## ahamade (Sep 27, 2011)

Great videos! Will be in Mammoth this weekend!


----------



## mechantbruce (Jun 3, 2011)

yep, this thread has convinced me to give Mammoth a go. I will be there this weekend for their final days of operation this year.


----------



## mammothpunks (Apr 30, 2006)

Pipeline is open!


----------



## Ride&Surf (Oct 31, 2007)

*Jfsh...*

What kind of go Pro mount are you using in those videos? Do you have a link for it?


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

mammothpunks said:


> Pipeline is open!


Dayum! is there a vid of the full trail somewhere?

where is this trail at? I didnt see you guys working on it at all 3 weeks ago....


----------



## liquid spandex (Sep 14, 2011)

pipeline was sick
I pedaled almost as hard as I could for the first black ramp in the line (not the video above)
and still couldnt catch backside (at least was landing on the table)


----------



## jfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Ride&Surf said:


> What kind of go Pro mount are you using in those videos? Do you have a link for it?


I used the stick on mount on the side of my helmet. It comes standard with the GoPro kit.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice work!! (vid & riding, riding moreso)


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Tim F. said:


> I stii owe you a lift ticket:thumbsup:


you never pay


----------



## nostrangertodanger (Feb 15, 2008)

liquid spandex said:


> pipeline was sick
> I pedaled almost as hard as I could for the first black ramp in the line (not the video above)
> and still couldnt catch backside (at least was landing on the table)


Yeah thought I brought the mail too on1 st run
But came up short...u really caught air, but had
To pedal into lip the step up was cake though.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

anyone got a video of full pipeline rune? im sad i missed it.


----------



## liquid spandex (Sep 14, 2011)

nostrangertodanger said:


> Yeah thought I brought the mail too on1 st run
> But came up short...u really caught air, but had
> To pedal into lip the step up was cake though.


it's always hard to get a jumo trail right the first time (distance, speed, size etc)
Hopefully the trail crew can move the ramp maybe 5 or 10 feet closer so it's not an all out top gear sprint to clear the first one
Much easier since it's not a mound of dirt

I know some kidz are too cool for school and can prolly make backside
But that leaves you somewhat spent for the rest of the fairly long run, at altitude


----------



## wonny (Aug 24, 2006)

Pipeline is going to be tweaked next season. Hendo and the trail crew are on it. It was really windy the last weekend of bike park. I think the jumps will be easier to clear w/o so much head wind


----------



## liquid spandex (Sep 14, 2011)

it was windy, but on Sun afternoon, down in the tree protected pipeline area it was surprisingly calm
I did have a heavy dakine pack on as well as a bent rotor and teetering on exhaustion for day 2 of the weekend for a sea level dweller

Me still tinks it could be closer

All I ask is the that the feedback be taken into consideration, been building and riding djs for a while, so I sorta know what Im talking about

Gid and friends dirt jumping 1986 - YouTube

Trying iframe and object embeds, neither of which seem to work on preview






space


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

so much different than the east coast....
I need to visit some day.


----------



## JoeBMX (Apr 7, 2007)

"Meh"moth. It's a shame they're putting so much work into dirt that's not conducive to trails. Example: Every "berm" is made from pavers. 

I think I might just be biased from a handful of days @ Whistler this year, though.


----------



## nostrangertodanger (Feb 15, 2008)

Dirt merchant's hits run with no effort and 
Windpipe I mean pipeline is pedal your marbles
Off type tables and slot less. I thought the1st
Was well spaced but the one over shoot table
Needs fix'n.


----------



## liquid spandex (Sep 14, 2011)

JoeBMX said:


> "Meh"moth. It's a shame they're putting so much work into dirt that's not conducive to trails. Example: Every "berm" is made from pavers.
> 
> I think I might just be biased from a handful of days @ Whistler this year, though.


Joe, ur hanging around Jesse too much, stop hating on Mammoth, it's frikin waaaaaaaaaaay better than n* and most other dh lift assisted resorts I've ridden at

For the bay area peeps, don't have to fly there, cross borders, break down, box ur bike, build it up, repeat. It's a lot less time and $ to get some good riding on

Have you been there this year? No? then you prob shouldnt be talking

I don't care if the trails are made from the blood of Iraqi children, seal pelts or the opinionated-but-sucky riders who are afraid of dubs as long as they flow

Not all the trails are as bad, soft as you make them out to be

My only point is that #1 in the line could be shortened and nostranger's input that there are others that could be lengthened, ie adjustment/fine tuning, esp since they have heavy equipment to do so

Some of the other tables on the line under the lift near techno rock are long, sprint to clear types
Hopefully the crew will adjust those as well

Personally, I like getting into a line and flowing (not sprinting), esp if you have elevation to play with

I'm stoked for next season, and prob will try to get there for pow time too 760" last year or something, but for that you have to fly (from bay area)


----------



## jfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

I don't see what the problem with pavers is. The paver berms are smooth and stable. The pavers are grippy as hell and inspire confidence. I think most dirt would have a hard time holding up to resort type traffic. It is my understanding that some pavers are used in Whistler as well.

I am sure things will be tweaked a bit. Do you think Dirt Merchant was perfect the first weekend it was open? I wasn't there so I don't know but I doubt it.

Please keep hating on Mammoth and don't go ride there. I like the lift lines to be as short as possible.


----------



## PerfectZero (Jul 22, 2010)

they really timed the closing perfectly this year. hard to believe they got over a foot of snow today.


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

*pavers*



jfsh said:


> I don't see what the problem with pavers is. The paver berms are smooth and stable. The pavers are grippy as hell and inspire confidence. I think most dirt would have a hard time holding up to resort type traffic. It is my understanding that some pavers are used in Whistler as well.
> 
> I am sure things will be tweaked a bit. Do you think Dirt Merchant was perfect the first weekend it was open? I wasn't there so I don't know but I doubt it.
> 
> Please keep hating on Mammoth and don't go ride there. I like the lift lines to be as short as possible.


I think pavers are a great idea.
heavy rains on the east coast, constant traffic...etc destroy the berms and tables. Maintenance is always required...these would def help keep the trails tight.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

liquid spandex said:


> it was windy, but on Sun afternoon, down in the tree protected pipeline area it was surprisingly calm
> I did have a heavy dakine pack on as well as a bent rotor and teetering on exhaustion for day 2 of the weekend for a sea level dweller
> 
> Me still tinks it could be closer
> ...


Are you the one that took the little kid's bike to ghost ride it over the jump? What a dick!


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

JoeBMX said:


> "Meh"moth. It's a shame they're putting so much work into dirt that's not conducive to trails. Example: Every "berm" is made from pavers.


Sounds like the whining of someone who lacks the requisite skills to ride the loose pumice. Once you get good you'll find that the pumice is more fun than "regular" dirt.


----------



## Dispatch (May 16, 2011)

liquid spandex said:


> Joe, ur hanging around Jesse too much, stop hating on Mammoth, it's frikin waaaaaaaaaaay better than n* and most other dh lift assisted resorts I've ridden at
> 
> For the bay area peeps, don't have to fly there, cross borders, break down, box ur bike, build it up, repeat. It's a lot less time and $ to get some good riding on
> 
> ...


Have you rode at Northstar this year? I rode at both places 3 days at mammoth and like 25 at northstar. Livewire has every lip groomed really nice right now and is better than recoil. Mammoth is cool and has bigger features than northstar but to say it is waaay better is flat out wrong. Also if you like flowing I would try to hit N* this weekend if they are open livewire is(was) in excellent condition.


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

I like the vids of Mammoth- the mountain looks like it has a desert on it!

I've noticed the pavers in videos for WBP & always wondered what the hell they were.


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

> if you like flowing I would try to hit N* this weekend if they are open


That's it in a nutshell really. I like both places, but IMHO Mammoth has done a better job figuring out how to *more consistently* improve the flow of their trails. If you hit the right trail at N* on the right weekend it's great! (i.e. a race weekend when the race trails actually get some maintenance love and are in good shape, or the two weekends a year they N* has hero dirt).

Mammoth is more consistent.

Again, they are both worth a visit.


----------



## Stalk (May 24, 2005)

Not sure about after-race day, but N* have it's consistency. You have to go around same pot-holes on the Livewire every visit very consistently. I think I even recall most of them from the last year. 

Mammoth figured a way to build trail that last, so next year they can spent time building new things.
If they will build more around Canyon lodge and will run lift there (that's the plan from what I heard) next season would be amazing.


----------



## nolson450 (Mar 6, 2007)

Has anyone heard if there will be even more trailbuilding/ new trails for 2012??


----------



## kingofthemountain82 (Aug 15, 2007)

mammoth is gonna have the BIGGEST (quantity wise) bike park in a couple years....I can feel it. =)


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Stalk said:


> If they will build more around Canyon lodge and will run lift there (that's the plan from what I heard) next season would be amazing.


Oh god, if you could do hot laps on follow me/bullet....ZOMFG.


----------



## liquid spandex (Sep 14, 2011)

whodaphuck said:


> Are you the one that took the little kid's bike to ghost ride it over the jump? What a dick!


Nope that was some literally retarded, lowlife looser called "Worm"
I actually got into a few fistfights with him back in the day


----------



## liquid spandex (Sep 14, 2011)

Dispatch said:


> Have you rode at Northstar this year? I rode at both places 3 days at mammoth and like 25 at northstar. Livewire has every lip groomed really nice right now and is better than recoil. Mammoth is cool and has bigger features than northstar but to say it is waaay better is flat out wrong. Also if you like flowing I would try to hit N* this weekend if they are open livewire is(was) in excellent condition.


Nope I gave up on N* this year, there's a much better self shuttle place in the sierras somewhere, wont give it up tho, I am sure you know where it is 
I don't race either, rather get a bunch of runs in than hurry and wait

My buds have ridden both this year, onre is another 40yo+ and still shredding person like myself
He said they barely did any maintenance at n* and it was the same as last year

If one is going to make a trip, I'd drive the extra few hrs to mammoth, blackrock, post canyon (never been there) or whizzla (havent been there in 2 years)

N* does have that 26 jump park at the bottom tho, I've only made it thru the to 5 set in the big line until some other kid broke himself off there real bad

I'm glad to have options

I'd love if someone would give us a south lake freeride tour too hint hint, we can show you our stashes in the bay area in return
https://s-hphotos-ash4.fbcdn.net/327744_10150391281999804_764799803_10185643_1932362319_o.jpg


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

kingofthemountain82 said:


> mammoth is gonna have the BIGGEST (quantity wise) bike park in a couple years....I can feel it. =)


i can see that. Mammoth did more work in this 1 year than i have seen northstar do in 3.

mammoth reworked a bunch trails, added upper twilight, recoil, and pipeline... I think its a good start.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

Sure wish you wouldnt tell the world about the "self shuttle" place.


----------



## liquid spandex (Sep 14, 2011)

craigstr said:


> Sure wish you wouldnt tell the world about the "self shuttle" place.


I thought I was vague enough? unlike pics on ur profile of said place...
Hypocrite | Define Hypocrite at Dictionary.com
But I guess some people like to nitpick, after all it's mtbr


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

You got the idea


----------



## liquid spandex (Sep 14, 2011)

The more you get heated and pick interwebz fights, the more we all enjoy it, so please keep it going
It really say a lot about your (lack of) character
Passes popcorn...


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

Not heated at all, that was a cool, calm, and collected response. Just remember, you started it. I just made a simple statement trying to protect something that I truly enjoy and have vested my time into. Funny how everytime I ask someone not to mention it, they get all weird. It wont be long till that place is shut down because people cant keep secrets, then you will wish you had done your part by not mentioning it.


----------



## liquid spandex (Sep 14, 2011)

I see you've removed the pic of said place from your profile, I guess my pushback worked, and ur no longer prostelizing, do as I say, not as I do, that's a good start
thanks for building btw


----------



## liquid spandex (Sep 14, 2011)

nolson450 said:


> Has anyone heard if there will be even more trailbuilding/ new trails for 2012??


We were speaking to on older gentleman there and he said next year, they are trying have chair 16 running as well as extend pipeline

Skidmark (from the top of the gondy) was closed, which would mean less pedally traverse
There's another trail I dont know the name of from the top was closed too
I heard people were poaching them tho... (not the last wknd tho as gondy was closed)


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

Picture gave no hint of location, could have been north van.


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

liquid spandex said:


> I'd love if someone would give us a south lake freeride tour too hint hint, we can show you our stashes in the bay area in return
> https://s-hphotos-ash4.fbcdn.net/327744_10150391281999804_764799803_10185643_1932362319_o.jpg


i lol @ anyone that tries to act like the linked spot in your post is so 'hidden'. anyone that fr/dh's in norcal knows of that place.


----------



## liquid spandex (Sep 14, 2011)

drastic. said:


> i lol @ anyone that tries to act like the linked spot in your post is so 'hidden'. anyone that fr/dh's in norcal knows of that place.


just because you are scared of the jumps there doesn't mean you need to be shallow person and take pot shots from the peanut gallery...


----------



## PerfectZero (Jul 22, 2010)

liquid spandex said:


> We were speaking to on older gentleman there and he said next year, they are trying have chair 16 running as well as extend pipeline
> 
> Skidmark (from the top of the gondy) was closed, which would mean less pedally traverse
> There's another trail I dont know the name of from the top was closed too
> I heard people were poaching them tho... (not the last wknd tho as gondy was closed)


16 or any of the lower lifts would be money. canyon and eagle close much earlier than the rest of the mountain, so they could potentially open some terrain earlier. so much more area to expand into as well.

I know they used to run chair 15 back in the day for bikes.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Moosey said:


> anyone got a video of full pipeline rune? im sad i missed it.


Pipe line is in the 2nd half of the video. It was my first run through it so it could have been better, it was still pretty fun. Can't wait till next year.


----------



## nostrangertodanger (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah been drilled for just praising "it"....thought
This about MAMMOTH.


----------



## PerfectZero (Jul 22, 2010)

If anyone's looking to get a Mammoth pass for the summer, they just went on sale for $199 "for a limited time" if you're renewing an MVP season pass. Might be able call them up and just buy the bike pass for that price too.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Where did you see that? Their website doesn't seem to give you the option to buy a summer pass yet.


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

You need to call them.
However, they said $269 early buy without the MVP renewal and $199 with the MVP renewal.


----------



## PerfectZero (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah it only shows up when you renew an mvp pass, but I vaguely remember last year you could call them to buy it on its own.

Pass is good from June 21 - Sept. 15 apparently.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

^ yes, last year some friends and I got a season pass for $177


----------

